# What to feed juvenile desert tortoises?



## Kandi (Nov 26, 2011)

This is all so confusing. One site says don't feed much carrot or lots of this or that or no store produce... on and on it goes. What should I feed my 2 juvenile desert tortoises? Also what ratios or percentages please would be sooooo helpful. I just want them to thrive. They were getting a soak every day but I also read that too much soaking is dangerous. There are so few books and they are on wild tortoises not captive. Can someone please help me out here. I and my friends Pebbles & Bambam will be eternally greatful!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Kandi:

I split your question off from the swollen eyes thread because, first of all, its forum etiquette to start a new thread when you are not answering the original poster's question, but asking a new question, and secondly, that was a really old thread.

So...what to feed your juvenile desert tortoises. Well, they eat grass and weeds in the wild, so can you feed them grasses and weeds? My sister goes outside with a plastic bag and a pair of scissors and cuts tortoise food from around her neighborhood. Just make sure that you are cutting clean grass and weeds, not something that has been sprayed with chemicals.

Personally, this is too much work for me, so I planted a garden of different kinds of lettuces.

But, before my garden, I would start with a base of Spring Mix (a packaged lettuce mixture from the grocery store) and to that I would add mullberry leaves, grape leaves, hollyhock leaves, squash leaves...whatever I could find growing outside.

We all have our own opinions about the way we feed our animals. I go with the "if-its-edible-for-me-then-its-edible-for-my-tortoise" school of thought. I mean veggies, of course. I buy whatever they're selling. Green peppers, all of the different dark, leafy greens, and yes, even carrots. I grate carrots over the top of the greens.

If your tortoises are under a year of age then a daily soaking is good. Because they're small, they dehydrate quickly and need to be soaked more often. But after a year you can start to cut back a bit...maybe two or three soaks a week.

Just use your common sense. You may get different opinions here too, there's nothing wrong with that. You try to figure out what your tortoise needs to be happy and healthy, then pick and choose which person's opinions on tortoise-keeping fits with that. There is no "one way" to take care of tortoises. Just use what works for you.


----------



## Laura (Nov 26, 2011)

yep. all good advice..
Wild caught? did you get them thru a rescue? Have you applied for and received your permits yet? 
It takes a while.. Im still waiting for mine. 
Please post pics when you can.


----------



## ascott (Nov 27, 2011)

I am on the Yvonne train of suggestions.....

I would also suggest planting in their enclosure yard so that they will have access to grazing items which will allow you to enable them to be self sufficient in grazing....they need the walking and mental stimulation to also add to their health....

I usually do not start supplementing mine until they have been awake for a few months..which brings them to the warmest part of the summer...then I will offer romaine, carrots, squash, watermelon, red leaf lettuce, bell peppers and a variety of the flowers on my property...along with mulberry leaves, grape leaves, mamosa leaves, elm leaves and they love it all....

I will aslo get organic spring mix, organic herb mix and offer to them as well....

Good luck and wish you loads of fun and oh yeah, We LOVE PICS


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 27, 2011)

I let mine graze the entire yard as much as possible. I prefer not to feed vegetables, but stick to things growing in the yard (cactus pads, mulberry leaves, grape leaves, rose leaves, pedals, hibiscus.) They will eat leaves from some of the fruit trees as well. My yard has plenty of weeds and wild violets. I don't like to soak mine. Instead I turn on the sprinkler and let them drink from puddles. They come on the run when I turn on the sprinklers! If I have a sick one, or one that is losing weight, I will feed high calcium greens soaked in water. I think the important thing to remember is that there is no one "right" way to care for these guys. Find a system that works for you. Hope that was helpful!


----------



## Shelly (Nov 27, 2011)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> cactus pads, mulberry leaves, grape leaves, rose leaves, pedals, hibiscus



Throw in some dandelion and you've pretty much got it covered right there.


----------

